# Alten PC als Server verwenden?



## RadieschenHSV (22. April 2015)

Ich habe hier noch meine alte Maschine stehen mit einem Core 2 Quad, 4 GB RAM und einer GTX 260.
Hatte jetzt die Idee, auf der Kiste einen Server zu installieren für TS3. Mit mittlerweile 6 Jahren hat die gute schon ein bisschen was auf dem Buckel, läuft aber grundsätzlich stabil.
In der Praxis würde ich das ganze auf Ubuntu laufen lassen.
Machen oder nicht machen? Müsste mir noch ein Netzteil beschaffen, wollte deshalb erstmal den hohen Rat der Jedi sowie das PCGHX-Forum um Rat bitten.


----------



## Oromis16 (22. April 2015)

Meh, ich würds lassen. Kauf dir doch stattdessen lieber ein Pi, das braucht 1/50tel des Stroms und sollte für einen Ts auch reichen.


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2015)

Solange die Kiste funktioniert, kannst du da auch einen Server draus machen. Wie Oromis16 schon angesprochen hat, würde ich auch eher Probleme beim Stromverbrauch sehen. Wenn du auf der Kiste selbst nicht zockst, würde ich zumindest die GTX260 gegen irgendetwas sparsameres austauschen.


----------



## Kotor (22. April 2015)

Hi,

ich würde ihn ebenfalls weiter betreiben. 

- CPU runtertakten
- Vcore runter
(ein paar Energiesparmaßnahmen umsetzen) 

Für:
- Datengrab + Netzwerkfreigaben zum streamen
- Backups
- Teamspeak 
- WebServer, FTP Server, ...
- usw. ... zum Basteln halt 

grüße
kotor


----------



## joneskey98 (22. April 2015)

TS3 Server funktioniert laut meinen Erfahrungen (Ende 2013) nicht auf dem Pi. 

Soweit kannst du den C2Q weiterverwenden. 
Und so stromfressend sind die jetzt auch nicht...

Komme in meinem System mit 3HDDs, nem Q8300 und ner GTX750 im Leerlauf auf 45W. Also das kann man schon noch weiterbenutzen. 

Wenn du's irgendwann mal doch sparsamer willst, kann ich zu nem ITX Board mit bereits eingebauten Celeron o.ä. raten. Hatten damals bei 98romi einen mit ich glaub 2x 2Ghz und haben darauf einen Ts3 Server und einen Minecraft Bukkitserver laufen lassen.

Edit
Als Netzteil kann ich die PicoPSU reihe empfehlen. Falls du nicht noch viele Festplatzen und so anstecken willst, reicht das.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

Prinzipiell spricht dagegen nichts. Ich finde es einfach nur etwas unnötig, einen solchen Rechner 23/7 im Leerlauf zu lassen. Der macht Lärm, erzeugt Wärme und schluckt dafür auch noch Strom. 
Als gemeinsames Datengrab ist das eine super Sache. So einen Server habe ich auch bei mir in der Wohnung. Der ist effektiv aber vielleicht 20 Stunden im Monat aktiv und sonst nur im Standby. (So ein pi als Cache ist schon echt praktisch. )
Abgesehen davon benötigst du eine entsprechende Internetleitung. Quasi jede Anwendung reagiert sehr gereizt darauf, wenn du mal anfängst etwas hochzuladen. Das macht super viel Spaß, dann mit dem Teamspeak verbunden zu sein.

Also mein Tipp: Verkauf die Kiste lieber an jemanden, der sie gebrauchen kann, als dass dir die Hardware irgendwann kaputt geht oder wertlos wird.


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> TS3 Server funktioniert laut meinen Erfahrungen (Ende 2013) nicht auf dem Pi.


Exakt, Teamspeak ist bislang nicht für ARM verfügbar.


Penman schrieb:


> Prinzipiell spricht dagegen nichts. Ich finde es einfach nur etwas unnötig, einen solchen Rechner 23/7 im Leerlauf zu lassen. Der macht Lärm, erzeugt Wärme und schluckt dafür auch noch Strom.


Ich würde mir dann auch eher ein Mainboard mit einer aufgelöteten CPU holen - die Anschaffungskosten hat man durch den geringeren Stromverbrauch sicherlich nach maximal einem Jahr wieder drin. Denn für ein Linux ohne grafische Oberfläche, einen Webserver und sonstige Dateifreigabesachen reicht eine langsame, aber sparsame CPU absolut aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## RadieschenHSV (22. April 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten...  Permanent laufen würde der PC als Server kaum, allein schon wegen des Stromverbrauchs, des Lärms etc., werde mich mal umhorchen, was so ein servertauglicher PC in der Anschaffung kostet. Vielleicht sieht man sich später in der Kaufberatung wieder...


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2015)

RadieschenHSV schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich später in der Kaufberatung wieder...


-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hardware-fuer-server-nas-zusammenstellen.html

MfG Jimini


----------



## nimbo123 (24. April 2015)

Als Server zum "rumspielen" kannst du den alten PC ruhig nehmen.
Sobald du dann aber etwas für den Dauereinsatz haben willst solltest du auf die Effizienz achten.


----------

